# What test line and leader do you use for grouper fishing



## Nat

Went out yesterday and marked some nice fish on the bottom machine, my bro inlaw dropped a live pinfish down and got slammed by something strong and then got hungup in the wreck.

So, I dropped a big curlytail jig down and bam I get slammed, hooked up, couldn't gain any ground (torium 30 with 30lb) so I turn tighten the drag thinking I can muscle the fish.

Wrong idea, the fish muscled me and broke the line

I am a rookie.....But I'm getting some experience

all my rigs have 30, 40 and one rig has 50lb line........I was using 80lb flouro leader

What's a good grouper rig?

Should I put some 80lb line on my penn 113 HLW's?


----------



## biggamefishr

depends on where i'm fishing......but either 50 with 80........or 80 with 100


----------



## lobsterman

What depth of water were you in?


----------



## reelthrill

Use at least 65lb braided line. The lack of stretch in the line will allow you to keep groupers/ajs from taking you into structure.


----------



## Speckulator

Big grouper and big aj's are gonna laff at that 65# braid!!!!!

George


----------



## Nat

90'


----------



## lobsterman

I have 80# PP and 80# fluoro on my jigging rod with the Torium 20 and I haven't been whipped, wrecked or rocked yet. Knock on wood. But 30# just won't get it done when Aj or grouper fishing.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams

#80 braid at the least


----------



## Ocean Man

When Grouper fishing you are going to get rocked and broken off. Just goes with the territory. They stay close to their holes and will try their best to take you straight to into them once they take the bait. Braided line will help as it won't stretch and let them get back in the holes. Fishing in 90' I wouldn't go any heavier than 40 or 50lb. It is very hard to put that much pressure on the line with a rod anyway. Most of the time when the line breaks its becauseit touched the sharp structure, not because youput too much pressure on it.The heavier the line the less bites you will get....Grouper give it all they have in the first few seconds of the fight. To combat this you have to do the same, lock down your drag and pull up and reel as hard as you can from the second you set the hook. Once you get them off the bottom a little you can lighten up a bit and work them to the top. If they do get you in the wreck then freespool your reel to make the Grouper think he got away. Alot of times they will swim out of the hole and you can get them. All that being said if I am fishing in 200-300ft I will usually use 80lb braid with a 60-100lb mono leader.


----------



## wetaline

don't set the hook, don't you remember, we have to be using circle hooks now........still gotta crank like hell though.


----------



## ateupwitit

I use 65# PPro in 100' of water w/80# leader, anytime I'm deeper than that I use 80# PPro w/100# leader. I've also found if you can turn him early in the battle odds are better. I also found out sometimes u win sometimes u lose!:banghead


----------



## JoeZ

Also if you get to the point where you think the fish has gotten into his hole, let the rod sit for a bit, a few minutes, then try again. Theyl'l bunker down and when they feel safe again creep closer to the opening and you can get them back out. Might take a few tries but it has worked on occassion.


----------



## reelthrill

I don't understand your comment that "grouper and aj's are going to laugh at 65lb. braid." First of all I said at least 65lb. braid. 2nd of all: I rarely lose a grouper or aj with 65lb. braided line and believe me I have caught way more than my fair share over the last 35 years of gulf fishing, including an AJ that weighed 110lbs.


----------



## REEL FEISTY

Depends on the wreck you are fishing. Most of the ones we fish are nasty and we use 130lb braid with 180 to 200lb leader. Sometimes we use 80lb braid and 100lb leader if we are fishing live bottom.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke

All my bottom rigs have 80 mono and 60 to 80 flouro get a lot more bites on the 60 with a few breakoffs but havent landed nuthing bigger than 25lbs.


----------



## Speckulator

Thanx Fiesty!!!! 

BTW--I said BIG grouper and BIG aj's would laff at 65 pp.

We fish wrecks and rigs in the 300-700 ft depths and 65 pp ain't gonna pull a fish out of a rig at that depth. Hence the laffin at 65 pp. We use 150-200 braid with 200-500 mono leaders. Caught our fair share of grouper, aj's and sharks, includinga few record fish. 

BTW---been saltwater fishin for 45+ years.

George


----------



## seanclearly

First of all if you are truly targeting grouper you are very rarely under 150' of water. Most of the time 200'-400'. For my big rod I use a Trinidad 50 spooled with 200lb PP and 200-250lb leaders and big ass circle hooks for big ass baits. My smaller rod has 80lbPP and I typically us 100-150lb leader. You are still going to get rocked some. Part of grouper fishing is luck but I have landed numerous 30-35 lb fish and a few over 50lbs. My personal best is 57lbs. Good Luck


----------



## Drew Mixon

didnt read every word of all the posts, but one thing that jumped out at me was 'torium'. thats a high ratio reel. its really not the best choice for grouper or jacks. my preference would be a lower gear ratio to put more torque on a fish to get his head around. the fast retieve of the torium is not going to do that. 'course it will work--but a better choice would be a 4:1 reel, not the 6:1. 

just food for thought.

cheers.

drew


----------



## Speckulator

Torium??????????????

George


----------



## riptide2250

:usaflagIuse a okuma t - 50 with 50 #ande topped with 300yards 100# cajun braid with 100# leader. So far so good, just don't know how good drag system is on okuma. I always been partial to shimano, price was right so I 'll give it a try.


----------

